# Shoulder injury...



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't help you but I really feel for you....we're having reoccuring lameness in the hind end and have done multiple trips to our vet and to an orthopedic specialist and no one can find anything wrong. It can be -so- frustrating to not know what is wrong!

Keep us updated and I hope they'll be able to get you answers. It will be a long two weeks for you!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw, poor Liam. I hope that he can be pain-free until his appointment & that you get some answers to his injury at the specialists' office.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Was a radiograph taken of the elbow?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did the vet do a full panel for TBD and hypothyroidism?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

I am so very sorry for what Liam and you are going through.
We just rushed Tonka, oiur 11 mo. old Samoyed to emergency vet last night and he was limping on his right front paw and leg and SCREAMING!
Ken was trying to put ice on it and he was screaming so loud it just went through me.

They took radiographs of his front legs, shoulder, elbow, paws, and saw no breaks or tears. The vet prescribed a HALF Of A Previcox OR 113.5 MG, per day and TOnka can have 
Tramadol, 1.5 tablets (75mg) every 8-12 hours for pain.
The diagnosis is: Soft tissue injury to right forelimb.
Vet said to keep Tonka from jumping off the bed or furniture and he can walk up stairs, but shouldn't walk down them.
If he doesn't improve in 3-4 days, we have to return to the Doctor.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Was a radiograph taken of the elbow?


They took 3 X-ray panels starting from the foot, elbow area, and then shoulder area.

Liam is tested every year for full Thyroid panel and was last done 5 months ago.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rob, so sorry to heart this. I have no experience, just wanted to sending some healing vibes for Liam.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish you luck with the specialist. I took Tucker in to a orthopedic specialist earlier this year because we could not find a problem either. The x-rays my vet took did not show what ended up being severe bone spurs in the elbows, the specialist had a more state of the art machine. NSAID's (aspirin, metacam) did not work. If I remember correctly you would need to have an ultrasound done of the area to show tears in the ligament/tendon.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My childhood Golden had a soft tissue injury of the shoulder that had to be repaired surgically. A number of pups from his litter had similar surgeries. I'm sorry that I don't know more about it, but I do know that he recovered fully and was pain free for the rest of his life.

I do know that the ortho specialist recognized the problem as common among Goldens and was able to fix it in all the pups from the litter, if that encourages you. Sometimes ortho vets quickly recognize things that GP vets don't.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> They took 3 X-ray panels starting from the foot, elbow area, and then shoulder area.
> 
> Liam is tested every year for full Thyroid panel and was last done 5 months ago.


A friend's dog just had her hips and elbows radiographed and sent to OFA. They looked great to the vet. OFA came back with a Good for hips, and Grade II dysplasia for the elbows. Those are very difficult to read unless you've done dozens and dozens of them, which most practitioners have not.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Those are very difficult to read unless you've done dozens and dozens of them, which most practitioners have not.


An orthopedic specialist vet should be able to, correct?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned that he hurt that leg back in Early April but after a few weeks it was fine again. Then in early June he jumped down just one step and I then noticed him lifting up that leg. Since then he has had a limp in that leg.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that he hurt that leg back in Early April but after a few weeks it was fine again. Then in early June he jumped down just one step and I then noticed him lifting up that leg. Since then he has had a limp in that leg.


I think you're going to get some good answers when you take those x-rays to a specialist.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> An orthopedic specialist vet should be able to, correct?


One would think so. And if not, a good one would admit it and look to a colleague who has seen more of them than he so as to make a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

Anymore news?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rob:
> 
> Anymore news?


Hi Karen,

Unfortunately the first appointment I could get was not until Tuesday August 10th. So for now we are still trying rest and Novox. I am still hoping for a recovery of some sort, even though it was been about 6 weeks now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Liam is having trouble. Maybe you can contact that ortho specialist and ask them to contact you if they have any cancellations so maybe you can get in earlier.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob I hope it is nothing serious. I wonder do dogs have rotator cufts and if so can they tear them?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MILLIESMOM said:


> Rob I hope it is nothing serious. I wonder do dogs have rotator cufts and if so can they tear them?


Basically they do and this is may be what Liam has injured or torn.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well still no answers. The vet specialist actually believes the limp is coming from the right shoulder area and not the left shoulder area...... I now have to go to another facility this Friday that can do MRI. Once the MRI is done and the Vet Specialist has those results he will have a better idea what may be going on in the shoulder. I just hope he is correct that the limp he has when he walks is caused by the right shoulder, and not the left shoulder that I and my primary vet thought it was from. I can not afford too many $1600.00 MRI scans.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

I really hope they find out what is wrong soon, and I hear you about the expense!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

How absolutely frustrating. I hope they've got the right shoulder as well. It can otherwise become a very expensive proposition!
Good luck with the scan and hope you get to the bottom of what is causing the limp!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, are the vets checking his limp when he's trotting or walking? If they're trying to deduce what leg is sore at the trot, sometimes rear end lameness shows up in the diagonal front (only at the trot). Probably not what you want to hear in case it takes more MRIs, but if they're thinking right front because of his movement at the trot, it could very well be his left hind that's sore. 

Hope they get it figured out sooner rather than later, for both Liam's sake and your's!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that they can find out what is causing it from the MRI. Will the MRI cover both areas? Give Liam a big hug and kiss for being so brave.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Hmm, are the vets checking his limp when he's trotting or walking?
> 
> Hope they get it figured out sooner rather than later, for both Liam's sake and your's!


 
The specialist actually had me walk Liam normally down a hallway and then pick up the pace on the return trip back up the hallway. I to hope he is correct because if he is right and then shoulder surgery is needed beyond that he said I could be looking at $2500.00 more for that......

I guess there are times that these are the prices we pay to keep our 4 legged ones healthy and happy......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I hope that they can find out what is causing it from the MRI. Will the MRI cover both areas? Give Liam a big hug and kiss for being so brave.


The MRI only covers one area. So if for some reason the vet turned out to be wrong and he later wanted another appointent for me to have the left shoulder looked at under the MRI it will be $1600.00 more......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*rOB*

ROB

I know it is awful. I really hope that they find out what is wrong with Liam.
Did you read my post of several days ago in this topic, where Tonka, our 11 month old Samoyed, hurt his shoulder?
Between Snobear, Smooch and Tonka in one year's time, we have spent $12,000) for Smooch's TPLO Surgery, Snobear's Bloat Surgery and then exploratory surgery and Tonka's neuter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob-here is the post i was referring to*

*rob: Here is the post i was referring to:*




karen519 said:


> rob
> 
> i am so very sorry for what liam and you are going through.
> We just rushed tonka, oiur 11 mo. Old samoyed to emergency vet last night and he was limping on his right front paw and leg and screaming!
> ...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> ROB
> 
> I know it is awful. I really hope that they find out what is wrong with Liam.
> Did you read my post of several days ago in this topic, where Tonka, our 11 month old Samoyed, hurt his shoulder?
> Between Snobear, Smooch and Tonka in one year's time, we have spent $12,000) for Smooch's TPLO Surgery, Snobear's Bloat Surgery and then exploratory surgery and Tonka's neuter.


I saw your earlier post but did not know your totals were $12,000 dollars. I have no idea what my totals may end up being after this is all said and done with Liam but trust me I do not want to even come close to your totals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

The $12,000 total was for four different surgeries: two on Snobear, one on Smooch and one on Tonka, so I am sure Liam's would not be anywhere near that.

Please keep us all posted on Liam.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I know when Hobbes was diagnosed with double shoulder OCD, the regular vet couldn't see it on xray, sub ortho saw it right away. He has been pain free since surgery, totally worth it


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe the cost would be less to do both shoulders now, and then you'd know. I originally thought Hobbes only needed one shoulder done, they called later to let me know that upon reviewing xrays, both had flopping cartilage. The difference from one shoulder ($2,100) to two ($2,400).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy has a problem with his right biceps tendon. The ortho vet said "disease" and I believe it is arthritis. He is doing much better after acupuncture and laser light therapy for the last few weeks. He has arthritis in his hips and spine too and I doubt surgery would have improved him so I searched for another way to help.
I'll be doggone if the needles and flashing lights don't help enormously. I don't know why, but they do. If it is a partial tear they might help Liam too and it is not very expensive.
I sure hope you find out how to help Liam. My current guy is an older shelter rescue and he has surely made me get more accustomed to spending a lot of money on a dog. He had another treatment yesterday and feels great. (shrug) Rimadyl and prednisone did not help him nearly as much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Liam today


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to you and Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I ended up getting 3 MRI's done on Liam today costing $2500.00 They did do both shoulders as well as the neck area. The neck area they wanted to checked for the possible slip disk that sometime causes lameness in a front leg. The MRI's are being read and then forwarded to the vet specialist I went to last week. I am hoping to hear somthing early next week on what the MRI did or did not find.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great price for three MRI's. Hope they find out something causing his problem and it is something simple to fix. Hugs for Liam.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed that the MRI results show something that is repairable. Cooper wasn't so lucky. Cooper had multiple xrays showing nothing wrong but the MRI told the complete story. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got a phone call from the vet specialist about the MRI results on Liam's shoulders. He has severe tendinitis in the large tendons of both shoulders. One shoulder appeared to be a bit worse than the other one. There is also pinching on some smaller tendons as well do to the larger tendon thickening. The vet said it appears the tendons are thickening from scaring. His recommendation at this time is 2 to 4 more weeks of *STRICT* rest but this time I am to act as if this rest is post surgery and Liam is to do nothing. :doh: Even taking him outside must be done for less than 5 minutes and on a leash. I have a fenced in yard but the vet does not want Liam to even have that much chance to keep irritating the tendons. Also Liam needs to go back on Novoxx again during this time. 

If after this 2 to 4 weeks this still appears not to work he would like to do surgery on just one of the two shoulders to see if that would help but this he would like to make as the last option. If that helped than several months later the second shoulder can be done. At $2500.00 per shoulder it had better be the last option and the final solution.......:crossfing

But for now we start with restricting Liam for 2 to 4 weeks with even fewer activities than I was even letting him do during this injury.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good healing thoughts that the total rest will do him well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying that the bed rest will be just the thing that Liam needs to make him feel better. Poor guy and hope he feels better.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So sorry that you and Liam are going through this. I know the strict rest routine is hard on both of you. My Molly had two knee surgeries on the same knee two years apart. This last time she was very slow to heal and the strict rest kept being extended. We were going nuts. So I taught Molly how to play ball with my without moving her legs. She learned to roll the ball to me with her nose and I would roll it back. This seemed to help alleviate some of her boredom. Good luck. I really hope the rest does the trick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

How old is Liam and how is he doing?
I FEEL for you with the money-we know what that's like.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> How old is Liam and how is he doing?
> I FEEL for you with the money-we know what that's like.


Liam is 6 years old. 
Somedays we hardly even notice any limp but other days , like today, it is back. I have another 3 weeks to see how it goes before I have to call the surgeon back as to what I want to do next.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts Liam's way. I hope he doesn't have to have the surgery afterall.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Praying Liam gets better in 3 wks.
6 years old is young!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Hi, Rob:

Just checking in on Liam!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is about the same...... Maybe a little better..... To me, it seems if he gets a limp it might not be lasting as long.... I sitll have a few more weeks until I need to make a decision on surgery or not for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Liam is in my prayers everynight!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How is Liam today? I hope he can work through it and recover without surgery :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

How is Liam doing?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got home from work and today is one of his "wanting to be hyper days". I hate having to calm him done for reasons he does not understand, but it is for his own good. As of right now, his limp is hardly noticeable when he walks. Hopefully things can keep getting better as long as I can keep him calm and strict resting for a few more weeks.......:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rob, I'm just now finding this. Wow, poor Liam. Hopefully, strict rest will be enough to heal his swollen tendons. Did your Vet suggest putting soft cold packs across his neck and shoulders, or would that not help? 

Fingers crossed this works.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, just saw this thread and I'm so sorry about Liam having this issue and I hope the strict rest works for him.

I can sympathize with the costs of getting things diagnosed too. Just did an echocardiogram and abdominal sonogram on my 6.5 year old Toby today that set me back over $600... he's having some heat and exercise intolerance issues. 

I sympathize with Liam's tendonitis. When Toby got to the vets today and I unleashed him from his harness he jumped over me in the car and ran out, pulled my shoulder that I recently healed from some tendonitis--now it's baaaack....ouch!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Glad to hear Liam's limp is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well it has been about 3 months now since the injury first occurred and 3 weeks since Liam had the MRI done on both shoulders. I have one more week before calling the vet specialist back but if things keep going the way they have been for the last 2 weeks I am going to call next week and hold off on any surgery for now. I have finally seen some progress in Liam's recovery and I am hoping it will continue. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i will keep my fingers crossed..... great news.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's good Rob. I hope you continue to see improvement. Poor Liam, he's not had a very good summer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

ROB

I am SO HAPPY to hear that LIAM has made improvement and pray for continuing improvement!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry I missed this. So glad to hear Liam is doing better. Good thoughts and prayers that he continues to improve and does not need surgery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that Liam's shoulder has improved and he will not have to have the surgery. Hopefully the next couple of weeks will take care of the problems. Can he do swimming to help with tendons or would that make it worse?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Well it has been about 3 months now since the injury first occurred and 3 weeks since Liam had the MRI done on both shoulders. I have one more week before calling the vet specialist back but if things keep going the way they have been for the last 2 weeks I am going to call next week and hold off on any surgery for now. I have finally seen some progress in Liam's recovery and I am hoping it will continue. :crossfing:crossfing


Wonderful news! I know how hard it must be to keep Liam calm, takes a lot of patience. Glad you have seen results. I hope it continues:crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am so happy that Liam's shoulder has improved and he will not have to have the surgery. Hopefully the next couple of weeks will take care of the problems. Can he do swimming to help with tendons or would that make it worse?


I think even trying to get Liam near water would be a disaster...... LOL  Liam hates water and will not go anywhere near it. If I had to put him in a therapy pool I could not imagine the fight and fear he would go through.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I called the vet surgeon office today and told them I have decided to hold off on any surgery for Liam's shoulders since I am seeing some progress and will just continue the strict rest routine for another month or so. 
I never knew tendonitis in the shoulders took so long to start to see any progress towards healing....... Well for now we just continue the strict rest......


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the next month is all he needs...It's been such a long road, how is Liam dealing with being kept quiet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I hope the next month is all he needs...It's been such a long road, how is Liam dealing with being kept quiet?


He has his moments of wanting to go..... I know he does not understand why I am keeping him calm, and the sad looks I get sometimes are something else to see. But if all goes well he hopefully can go back to some playing in the next few months.....:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I do hope he can play again soon. When my daughter was young she broke her arm on the first day of Summer Vacation. She was in a cast all summer and had to be kept relatively inactive because of the severity of the break. I can only imagine what Liam must be going through. At least my daughter could understand the 'why' of it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I missed this, as I miss so many things . I am glad he is doing better. My Hunter once came n from palying with a bad limp, I rushed him to the vet, he was put on NSAIDs for a few days and recovered by the end of the week. Nut of course it was not really a serious injury.

Gee, I think my Honey must keep to your Lima. She does not like water, does not want to be wet, doesn't even want her feet wet. The only time she has enjoyed being wet was after she burst open her incision on her leg after mast cell tumor removal a little over a year ago. She had to wear a collar and I had to "irrigate: that hole in her leg twice a day using the water hose. As it healed I guess it itched and the water sprayined in in that big hole helped with the itching because she would jsut stand here while I did it---and it takes 2 of us to give her a bath as she tries to run back to the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

So glad to hear that Liam is doing better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

How is Liam doing?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam has been about 3 weeks now without a limp when he walks. However the other day he tried a faster walk/slow run and I saw a slight limp doing that. So too soon for that yet but I would imagine (and hope) in a few more weeks we can do some fast walks for better exercise for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

ROB

Good to hear and please keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Just checking in to see how Liam is doing!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It has been 5 months now since the injury, and about 2.5 months since his MRI and possible need for surgery if things did not improve. Well after 2.5 months now he has not limped and I have just started letting him do some straight line running for short distances as to slowly strengthen his shoulders again, and of course to give him some exercise. I am still not allowing any harsh twisting and turning while in any fast motion. So as long as things keep going as they have been I think we are good now. This is not to say that he could not get shoulder tendonitis in the future if I was to over do it with him but hopefully that will not heppen.

Thanks for asking...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like your loving care and patience with Liam's rehab is paying off big time. I am very happy for you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for you and Liam. Sounds like the great care you gave him worked.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well after one year from the onset of this injury he still has issues with his shoulders from time to time. I do know now that if he does a lot of jumping and/or running the next few days he limps on his front legs. He still loves his tennis ball but does not give it to me anymore to throw as I think he knows this makes his shoulders hurt the next day. Since, for the most part, I know what causes the tendonitits in his shoulder now I just have to really limit the amount of running and/or jumping he does. He has no issues with his shoulders otherwise so if I limit things I can hopefully keep this from occuring or getting worse over time, and needing some kind of surgery.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your update. My daughter who is 14 years old suffers from tendonitis in her shoulder. The doctor can't offer any help other than to keep that shoulder strong. She has been doing physical therapy for a very long time. There are days she complains about the pain and then will just tolerate it. How about some swimming therapy for him?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

vrmueller said:


> How about some swimming therapy for him?


Liam and water do not mix.......... LOL. Even though he is a Golden Retriever he is deathly afraid of water.......:doh:

We did some home therapy at first with range of motion but I am guessing that there is some damage in the shoulder from the injury that started it all last year. For now he is not bad unless he over uses them. If he ever tore the tendons in the shoulder than I would certainly look into surgery then.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I have wondered often how Liam was getting along since you last posted. Sorry Liam is still going through this, but glad the quality of life sounds good. A "new normal" for all of you. Liam can still have plenty of fun with restricted exercise


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry Liam has to restrict his activities, but glad he is doing well overall.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you ever massage Liam's shoulder area? I know with my daughter when her shoulder is acting up (daily) she asks me to give her a shoulder massage. She says it helps. I am thinking if you can keep things loosened up, it might keep him from damaging the area further.


----------



## Foster (Jun 9, 2011)

There might be a dislocate problem.But in injury and wounds i always do prefer that consult a doctor first.Here you did not tell me all the matter briefly and i have not seen the snaps of your dog so how can i give you a better solution for this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update and I'm glad you've got a good management plan. I sustained a shoulder ligament issue last year--what a pain!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Liam, but he is so lucky to have you watching over him!


----------

